# Egg Whites



## Dove (Feb 17, 2004)

Elf,
We have a store here called trader Joe's. They carry products from the basic to the exotic. In their flyer they list Quick Whites..a 16 oz carton contains nothing but egg whites, pure and simple.No preservatives, no colors,nothing artificial. They cost $1.69. Each carton containes the equivalent of eight eggs.They are called Quick Whites.
Dove


----------

